# Disposing slide transparency film



## taro (Jul 15, 2008)

i have been purging a bunch of old jobs that contained slide film that i no longer need to archive (slides in plastic and cardboard covers).  what is the best way to dispose of them... 1) so that no one else 'finds' them and attempts to use them  and 2) is there a way to recycle the fillm/plastic cover/ cardboard covers?  i have hundreds, if not thousands that need to be destroyed or recycled.  anyone have any suggestions?
thanks!
taro


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 18, 2008)

Um. Poke the flim out of the holders and keep them. Burn the film. Easy


----------

